# whats the best way to remove uneaten crickets



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

only got my beardie yesterday and have notised a few of the uneaten crix have decided to live in the holes in the wood i have in the viv.

whenever i try to take the wood out to get rid of them they try jumping out and i dont fancy a load of lose one in my room.

so is there any way to get them out of the wood while its still in the viv so i can remove them easier.

i have tried giving it a bang and shaking it with no joy any help would be appreciated


----------



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

hey =]
when ever i go to remove any uneaten crix i usually grab some long tweezers and pick them up and put them back in the tubs.
If they are too fast for you in future before putting them in the viv dust them in cricket dust and put them in the fridge for half hour (in a bag of course) and this will slow them down =]


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

I find that it can be very time consuming to get them out soon after you have put them in. If there isnt too many running around and hiding then i will wait until the next morning. 

Generally when you turn the lights out for night time, the next morning when you wake and put the lights on they are often out in the open and much easier to get. 

A good idea is to use smartie tubes or the tubes you get in kricket keepers. As crickets like the dark, they will be inclined to go up into the tubes.


----------



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

Tiger Lily said:


> If there isnt too many running around and hiding then i will wait until the next morning.


 
Only problem with this is that the crix will annoy/ pester your beardies in the night and stress them out


----------



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

cheers guys i think ill get some tweezers 2moro 

the smartie tube idea sounds good think ill try that aswell incase i miss any

its mainly the ones that are hiding in the wood am struggling with tho


----------



## bcourt2005 (Apr 4, 2010)

cool the tube idea lily had is really good =]

let us know how it goes, also just so you know. black crickets are slower than brown ones


----------



## Industrial (Jan 16, 2010)

Remove the jumping legs and stick em in a smooth sided shallow bowl in future, that's how I used to feed my bearded dragon crickets....he's bigger now so feed him locusts mainly instead.


----------



## purple-vixen (Feb 4, 2009)

It may sound nasty but I squish them and throw them out.

They are £1.99 a tub of around 80-100 depending on what size, and tbh, they are vile and I wouldn't go to the effort of putting them back in the tub, especially if that tub is shared between other animals. 

I wouldn't leave it in for longer than overnight, as they can harass your animal, and also, after 24 hours ish, they will lose their nutritional value a little too.

But yeah, that's just my opinion lol!


----------



## rob2278 (Feb 20, 2008)

Hoover!!:lol2:


----------



## Industrial (Jan 16, 2010)

You could also try putting some tape over the holes tonight so they can't escape from the wood and deal with them tomorrow.:devil:


----------



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

some good tips there thanks

managed to get the ones in the wood just been upstairs now and they were in his greens so just squashed them 

beardie just stayed asleep completely oblivious to it all


----------



## eddyisdabest (Jan 1, 2010)

Uneaten crickets....... thats a sight i dont think i will ever see, my beardy would happily eat the whole insect stash i have for all my reps if it got the chance let alone leaving any for me to have to clean out


----------



## DarrenHackett (Apr 16, 2010)

Never had hidden crics yet, my 3 month old beardie is like a silent assasin with them. He lets them settle, creeps up behind each one, and eats them.

I do sit and watch though, to make sure he's caught every last single one.


----------



## Tiger Lily (Dec 28, 2009)

Leaving crickets in with your beardie for a night is not going to give them a mental breakdown. 

I gather that if you have trouble finding crickets and removing them that you have foliage and other decorative pieces within the viv. Chances are the crickets will spend majority of the time hiding amongst these things trying not to be caught as supper.

I would imagine you reaching in and individually trying to remove each cricket is going to be more noticable than a few crickets remaining in the viv. 

Thats just my opinion. I try to make sure there are non remaining but sometimes those bastards just run and hide. My beardie eats them eventually, and usually pretty soon afterwards. 

There will always be a conflict of opinions on this matter, i am not saying throw a tub of crickets in and let them be, but the odd escapee is not something to lose sleep over, imo.


----------



## kirky1980 (Apr 4, 2010)

i must admit i just leave hem in with my gecko overnight she will eat a few when i feed her but by morning there all gone she seems to like chasing them and she wont even entertain worms of any sort unless handfed them just bought locusts for the first time cant wait to see what she is like with them


----------



## excession (Apr 11, 2009)

rob2278 said:


> Hoover!!:lol2:


:lol2:


----------



## reptara (Feb 18, 2010)

Tweezers, its one thing I must add to my to get list before Burt comes home


----------



## mcfc1612 (Apr 11, 2010)

cheers guys appreciate the help


----------

